# Carbon Godzilla – Widebody R32 GT-R pictures



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*”Carbon Godzilla – Widebody GT-R”*
Nissan Skyline GT-R ’89 (BNR32). First owner since importing it from Japan in 2008. Built by: SCD here in Finland – and now just Sold to a new owner.

I put these pictures here before the vanish from the  GTR.CO.UK sales ad. 


























*Read on ---> more pics after the specs *

SPECS
This car has been built from ground up. Shell, Chassis, Interior & Engine fully built between 2011–2013. The body has custom widebody kit, made from moulds, so it’s super light & strong. The widebody fender kit widens the car 5,5 cm (2,2 in) per side. The car is painted midnight black. Please read the full parts list below:

ENGINE
96.000 KM’s / 59.600 Miles (fully built engine, from new parts).
Dyno proven (Rototest VPA-R5) DIN 272 kW @7250 rpm / 382 Nm torgue @6130 rpm – measured at stock 0,7 bar boost. [ = 369.82 BHP ].
RB26DET[T] (2,7 L) – built from new parts
Single turbo conversion, custom tuned GT40 with ”big” exhaust side turbine.
Crankshaft fully machined & balanced
Billet conrods
CP pistons
Tomei bearings
Tomei head gasket
Tomei exhaust manifold gaskets
Tomei intake manifold gaskets
Head fully ported by pro, bigger valves & new valve seats
Tomei PonCams
Tomei adjustable cam pulleys
Greddy reinforced timing belt
Sard fuel pressure regulator
Tomei fuel rail
Bosch EV14 1000 cc injectors
Custom built fuel lines
Heavy duty fuel pump 
HKS Fcon V Pro engine management (tuned by AMWorks)
Run-Max Japan oil filter relocator kit
Tomei N1 oil pump / custom oil supply fully built
Samco hoses
Custom alloy intercooler pipes
KKD stainless steel exhaust manifold
3”–4” Stainless exhaust
K&N filter
HKS SQV III dumpvalve

TRANSMISSION
OS Giken carbon clutch
OS Giken close ratio gear kit
OS Giken short shift kit

CHASSIS
Aragosta adjustable coil over suspension

ELETRONICS
Race Technology DASH2 meter display unit with Data logger
TechEdge LX1 Wideband AFR/Lambda controller
GReddy turbotimer

EXTERIOR
N1 headlights with Xenon’s, (factory originals)
SCD custom ducktail rear boot spoiler
SCD custom widebody kit, front & rear fenders [widens 5,5 cm (2,2 in) per side]
SCD custom front spoiler lip / modified bumper
Enkei RPF1 18x10,5” wheels, custom painted 
Dunlop GT Sport 285/35/18 tires, new

INTERIOR
SCD custom PrePreg (dry carbon) dash shroud
SCD custom PrePreg (dry carbon) center console
SCD custom PrePreg (dry carbon) door cards
SCD custom PrePreg (dry carbon) rear side panels
Fully upholstered interior with premium Alcantara & superior stitch quality
Two sets of front seats!
OEM GT-R seats upholstered interior with premium Alcantara / Air channel ventilation holes
Recaro Speed seats upholstered interior with premium Alcantara 
Sabelt suede steering wheel
Nismo shift knob
Alpine CDE-1788T headunit with Bluetooth connection, iPhone/Anroid/smartphone compatible, Focal carbon speakers.
Painted inside & outside Midnight black, custom chrome-like engine bay color

BUILT WITH LOVE!
This is one of a kind GT-R, built to perform at street. The 0,7 bar boost pressure gives you smooth but powerful ride from 2500 rpm’s up. Crank the Boost up and there’s a lot more for track use.
The engine is built to take a lot more, so this is a bulletproof set up for daily use.
The interior is something that all Grand Turismo cars should have. It’s racing inspired but comfy with all the latest gadgets… Carbon, Mmmm.


























































































































































Sold - the car stays in Finland. Enjoy! :wavey:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Same widebody kit installed to timeattack race car. Front fenders are same but with some air exit holes.

Kit on this car is bolted, not molded because #racecar


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Cot damn that interior, more inside pics please


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

looks really really nice. Very clean...


----------



## dave 32 (Aug 25, 2007)

Paint looks like glass, very jealous and gorgeous in black


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

fantastic interior..... more pics pls.....


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

The car looks stunning!


----------



## SiR_GTR (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow that interior is something else. Love the exterior too.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, absolutely stunning :bowdown1:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Stunning R32.

By far, one of the best examples I have seen - subtle body mods and painstakingly good touches make this a real gem.

You should be very proud.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Love the carbon touches in the interior... Looks stunning


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not normally a fan of the 32 but that is stunning! Subtle on the outside and the interior looks great with the carbon/alcantara combo :thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome GT-R 32 in Finland, that black is epic. Those little details


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

That is a thing of beauty. If I owned that I couldn't bring myself to sell it!


----------



## Francisco.jj26 (Apr 11, 2016)

OMGGG!!!!!!!!!!!

I know this is old But i just wanted to day *THIS *is my insperation!!!!
*I AM IN LOVE*


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I didn't think posting pornography was allowed on this forum!


----------



## ge034 (Apr 5, 2016)

perfect interior...


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice car!


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

Love the carbon inside, the view of the rear of the car looks mean as hell!


----------

